# ZFS encryption/decryption using TPM PKCS#11 interface



## gkdydgh1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi, I'm trying to encrypt/decrypt one of my disks using ZFS and I would like to use the keys stored in the TPM to do it. Is there anyway to do this?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2012)

As far as I know ZFS on FreeBSD is still at version 28, which does not support encryption.


----------



## rajl (Jul 30, 2012)

ZFS on FreeBSD is indeed at version 28.  ZFS does not support built-in encryption until version 30 or later (which are only available Solaris).

If you want to encrypt your ZFS partition(s), you can.  However, you must use FreeBSD's Geom Framework tools to do so.  There are numerous how-tos on the web and on these forums that cover how to do this.


----------

